# Who'd make the best mod?



## CynicalCirno (May 14, 2010)

EDIT: Not out of all members, out of all applicants!


Taking the list of those who publicly said that they did apply from here 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=71884

Which is the best and why. This is for the users to pick, because I think a democratic forum would make a better place - let the users praise their opinions.

The


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2010)

Paxil Rose.


----------



## Xipoid (May 14, 2010)

This... doesn't seem like a great idea.


----------



## Browder (May 14, 2010)

I don't care, and I think these 'OMG NEW MOD' threads are stupid. Wait and see.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 14, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Paxil Rose.



Was not on that certain thread so I can't confirm. Show me the post -



Xipoid said:


> This... doesn't seem like a great idea.



Yes but everyone made
It's my second one


The real intention of us is to make the mods decide already



Browder said:


> I don't care,



Then don't post?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

AxelFox. <3


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Was not on that certain thread so I can't confirm. Show me the post -



It's not confirmed. It's more of a "wish list".



Taren Fox said:


> AxelFox. <3



Oh yes. FAF's first mod who is actually banned so can't mod.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 14, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> It's not confirmed. It's more of a "wish list".
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes. FAF's first mod who is actually banned so can't mod.



Who is AxelFox?


----------



## Tally (May 14, 2010)

DrunkenAce. He is mentaly stable enough to admit he is human, and his posts actually make sense.

Void would also make a pretty cool mod, as well as H&K.


So... If it's any of you three, I get something special for saying I knew it would be you, right?!


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> This... doesn't seem like a great idea.



They rarely ever are.  C'est la vie on Internet forums.



Browder said:


> I don't care, and I think these 'OMG NEW MOD' threads are stupid. Wait and see.



Agreed that they are stupid, but there's fun that might be had.  So put on your dunce cap and pick up a noisy party favor.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Oh yes. FAF's first mod who is actually banned so can't mod.


The rules don't apply to AxelFox. Kinda' like Neo in the Matrix...


----------



## pheonix (May 14, 2010)

I totally vote for me even though I didn't apply. Always vote for yourself.


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

I voted Tycho
he's on here
pretty much always


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Hey look, people are clicking ALL the boxes.  Who saw this coming?

*raises hand*

EDIT: Disregard that, I suck at division.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Who is AxelFox? Seriously?

And if those are the only people that applied, nobody.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The rules don't apply to AxelFox. Kinda' like Neo in the Matrix...


OH THAT MOD

newfag.org


----------



## ToeClaws (May 14, 2010)

No "lolwut?" option?


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

Tally said:


> DrunkenAce. He is mentaly stable enough to admit he is human, and his posts actually make sense.
> 
> Void would also make a pretty cool mod, as well as H&K.
> 
> ...


TDA, H&K, and Void might actually do good jobs

I don't think I have what it takes to be a mod


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

I love how only 6 people are listed out of over 9000 entries. x3


----------



## Unsilenced (May 14, 2010)

H&K. I like his attitude.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Who is AxelFox? Seriously?
> 
> And if those are the only people that applied, nobody.



I also applied, but I thought it won't change anything and it would be selfish of me to put that on the poll.



Tycho said:


> Hey look, people are clicking ALL the boxes.  Who saw this coming?
> 
> *raises hand*



Proving that people equal idiocracy



ToeClaws said:


> No "lolwut?" option?



no

because you are


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> TDA, H&K, and Void might actually do good jobs
> 
> I don't think I have what it takes to be a mod



Don't worry. Maybe next time you'll find where to apply.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I love how only 6 people are listed out of over 9000 entries. x3



Israelis can't count past six, don't you know? Otherwise they would have had a 10-pointed star on their flag.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Israelis can't count past six, don't you know? Otherwise they would have had a 10-pointed star on their flag.


Ah okai. x3


----------



## Browder (May 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Then don't post?



See I could do that, but I wanted to say how stupid I think this topic is without derailing it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Israelis can't count past six, don't you know? Otherwise they would have had a 10-pointed star on their flag.



Hahahahahaha but how come our bible has over 1300 pages? :V


That doesn't change the fact that I might be chosen to clean the garbage after the party



Browder said:


> See I could do that, but I wanted to say how stupid I think this topic is without derailing it.



That's fine.

Couldn't be avoided.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I also applied, but I thought it won't change anything and it would be selfish of me to put that on the poll.


Yeah, because I would have voted for you if you did :V.

Hell, I might be a good mod, if I took the time to apply.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Hahahahahaha but how come our bible has over 1300 pages? :V



You guys like reading lengthy apocryphal books by menorah-light, perhaps?


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah, because I would have voted for you if you did :V.
> 
> Hell, I might be a good mod, if I took the time to apply.



Then, why would you vote for me?



Tycho said:


> You guys like reading lengthy apocryphal books by menorah-light, perhaps?



At least we have a light to read something

We don't use the saint christian light from the sky that never existed anyway

The pope is a relligious fagola

Still you derailed the thread by inserting nation and relligion - two unimportant details on the person. Infraction


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

I wonder which mod is going to lock this topic. I have a gut feeling that it'll be Irreverent, for whatever reason. :B


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Oh cool. Sadly if i get the mod status I'd have to stop being man-whore.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I wonder which mod is going to lock this topic. I have a gut feeling that it'll be Irreverent, for whatever reason. :B



He came to watch on this thread, Irreverent. Then he quitted.

And if there is no infraction, it's fine.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I wonder which mod is going to lock this topic. I have a gut feeling that it'll be Irreverent, for whatever reason. :B



He'll probably lead it out behind the woodshed on a leash and *BANG* g'night Old Yeller.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> no
> 
> because you are



Agreed. 

As for choice, I dunno - I don't know enough about the skill-sets, applications or criteria to make an accurate opinion.


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh cool. Sadly if i get the mod status I'd have to stop being man-whore.



Whut?

Being a mod gets the ladies. What better place to test out your Manwhore status? Enjoy it!


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

I voted for myself because I am a gigantic douche.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Whut?
> 
> Being a mod gets the ladies. What better place to test out your Manwhore status? Enjoy it!


He meant being a whore for men, not being a man who is a whore.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 14, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Agreed.
> 
> As for choice, I dunno - I don't know enough about the skill-sets, applications or criteria to make an accurate opinion.



I guess nobody knows the details of the application, so that doesn't count really. Just pick one, the one you like the most, or hate  the least.


I am going off for today - if the mods reveal something, tell me tomorrow. If you plan an Israeli Secution party, I spray yo' face with hummus.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Then, why would you vote for me?



My sarcasm ---------------------->







                           [Your head]


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> My sarcasm ---------------------->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna' poop out an egg on his head?


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> He meant being a whore for men, not being a man who is a whore.



No. A Manwhore is a man who sleeps around a lot.

Dammit, I should know. I called him it in the first place.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> No. A Manwhore is a man who sleeps around a lot.
> 
> *Dammit, I should know.* I called him it in the first place.


Orly? ;3


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Whut?
> 
> Being a mod gets the ladies. What better place to test out your Manwhore status? Enjoy it!


 point. But then again starting September i will be here less,  you know: having a job, bootcamp and shit.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> point. But then again starting September i will be here less,  you know: having a job, bootcamp and shit.


Exactly, you'd never be around. They need someone with absolutly no life. Someone like... me.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Exactly, you'd never be around. They need someone with absolutly no life. Someone like... me.


 or let me be a mod when i get back. :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Exactly, you'd never be around. They need someone with absolutly no life. Someone like... me.



You are here all the time...
Hmm.

Is there some sort of democratic process?
Can I vote for you and then watch as we end up with a Hung Moderation and you have to fusion-ha with Ratte?

HUH?


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You are here all the time...
> Hmm.
> 
> Is there some sort of democratic process?
> ...


I have no idea what you mean being fusion-ha but I like the sound of it so yes. :V


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You are here all the time...
> Hmm.
> 
> Is there some sort of democratic process?
> ...



Isn't this where someone makes a joke about being well-hung?


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Exactly, you'd never be around. They need someone with absolutly no life. Someone like... me.


Yeah, but you're always sarcastically (or not sarcastically) having sex with everybody.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Ostriches will eventually rise up and overthrow any pity moderation staff..

The days are numbered! Decide quickly.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah, but you're always sarcastically (or not sarcastically) having sex with everybody.


 at least i keep it to flirting in public :V


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah, but you're always sarcastically (or not sarcastically) having sex with everybody.


Well that's not a bad thing. I could be like "hey baby, wanna see something that'll really make you excited?"

"Dear Yifftits: You have received an infraction on the FurAffinity Forums."


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well that's not a bad thing. I could be like "hey baby, wanna see something that'll really make you excited?"
> 
> "Dear Yifftits: You have received an infraction on the FurAffinity Forums."



You'd be a trap-mod?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You'd be a trap-mod?


 I'd be the double ended mod. Be nice and I be nice be bad and >:C


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You'd be a trap-mod?


More like the "does his job well but acts like a sarcastic idiot while doing it, unless the situation is serious" kinda mod. :V


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I'd be the double ended mod.



What? Two women can use you at the same time?


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well that's not a bad thing. I could be like "hey baby, wanna see something that'll really make you excited?"
> 
> "Dear Yifftits: You have received an infraction on the FurAffinity Forums."



Definitions of *excited* on the Web:

_# aroused: (of persons) excessively affected by emotion; "he would become emotional over nothing at all"; "she was worked up about all the noise"
# in an aroused state
# delirious: marked by uncontrolled excitement or emotion; "a crowd of delirious baseball fans"; "something frantic in their gaiety"; "a mad whirl of pleasure"
# activated: (of e.g. a molecule) made reactive or more reactive _

Yup, turning into a crying screaming raging lunatic falls under the definition of becoming "excited".



Voidrunners said:


> What? Two women can use you at the same time?



Ha.  Not even in his wildest dreams, I wager.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> What? Two women can use you at the same time?


 Why the fuck not? the tongue is good for something :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Why the fuck not? the tongue is good for something :V


I take back everything I've said about Scotty. You now are currently the most nasty FAF poster. D:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 14, 2010)

Only a ridiculously sophisticated bot can be a "good" moderator. Human mods have personal bias and are prone to pass judgements on the basis of emotion.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I take back everything I've said about Scotty. You now are currently the most nasty FAF poster. D:


 Does the idea of oral on a woman scare you? Fuck you must suck as a lover. Or you are completely gay.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I take back everything I've said about Scotty. You now are currently the most nasty FAF poster. D:



You take that back. I:<


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Does the idea of oral on a woman scare you? Fuck you must suck as a lover. Or you are completely gay.


I don't feel the need to tell the world about everything I stick my salami in. D:


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Only a ridiculously sophisticated bot can be a "good" moderator. Human mods have personal bias and are prone to pass judgements on the basis of emotion.



MODERATED.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I don't feel the need to tell the world about everything I stick my salami in. D:


 but I don go all EWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEW. when you guys imply gay sex. Man up :V


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> MODERATED.


I would totally post on a forum modded by terminator robots.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> but I don go all EWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEW. when you guys imply gay sex.



That's because you have no need to.
'S so hawt.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> but I don go all EWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEW. when you guys imply gay sex. Man up :V


Gay sex? Me? When? D:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> MODERATED.


 Though that was pretty fucking awesome, I meant "bot" as in an AI program (you probably knew that anyway).


----------



## FoxBody (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I take back everything I've said about Scotty. You now are currently the most nasty FAF poster. D:



You must not know Scotty that well...

My vote is undecided right now. Who wants to buy me things and lie to me about having my wish's come true so I'll vote for you?!?!


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> You must not know Scotty that well...
> 
> My vote is undecided right now. Who wants to buy me things and lie to me about having my wish's come true so I'll vote for you?!?!


Me! :V


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Gay sex? Me? When? D:



No gay sex? okay then then just squeamish about pleasing a woman :V

Hey Harebelle c'mere ;-)


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> No gay sex? okay then then just squeamish about pleasing a woman :V


I just don't want to be reading about it. Shit's nasty man.


----------



## FoxBody (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Me! :V



I want a CAI for my Mustang, oh and I'd like to shit post and not get an infraction from you.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I want a CAI for my Mustang, oh and I'd like to shit post and not get an infraction from you.


kay done.

Also I agree with Taren Fox. I hate it when people tell me about their sex lives. I don't want to hear it, I'm sure you don't want to hear about my (nonexistent) sex life. Just don't. >_>


----------



## FoxBody (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay done.



YES! Ok, you haz my vote.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Though that was pretty fucking awesome, I meant "bot" as in an AI program (you probably knew that anyway).



_*"On May 14 2010, at 9:35 PM GMT SkyNET becomes self-aware after being implemented in the capacity of moderator on a furry forum.  At 9:40 PM the first salvo of nuclear missiles is launched, with primary targets being furry conventions being held in various US cities.  It's Judgement Day." *_

*Terminator theme plays*

EDIT: why the fuck do I have 9 votes while Xipoid has only 6? You people are a total lost cause.  Feh.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I just don't want to be reading about it. Shit's nasty man.



Fuck you and your anti-yaoi policies.
YOU HAVE LOST MY VOTE, SIR.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Fuck you and your anti-yaoi policies.
> YOU HAVE LOST MY VOTE SIR.


I'm not even in the poll, for whatever reason. :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm not even in the poll, for whatever reason. :V



GOOD. U:<


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Free love man, do it how you want with who you want. -zen pose-


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

This topic should have been "Who'd make the worst mod?".


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Free love man, do it how you want with who you want. -zen pose-



Larry!
Larry!
-banners and confetti-


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

You didn't include me in your poll.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> This topic should have been "Who'd make the worst mod?".



THAT would have been hilarious.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You didn't include me in your poll.


I find your avatar strangely arousing.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I find your avatar strangely arousing.



It's the cigar, I bet.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Larry!
> Larry!
> -banners and confetti-


 Cool.

On a side note I can change my username in a month or so.

Should I request "Larry Butz" as my name?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I find your avatar strangely arousing.



Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Cool.
> 
> On a side note I can change my username in a month or so.
> 
> Should I request "Larry Butz" as my name?


DO IT!!

I would change mine to Phoenix Wright, but I'm cool with WillowWulf


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


;3 Sometimes.


----------



## Thatch (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.



I sure as hell would be worried if someone was smoking a dick. That's sick.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> DO IT!!
> 
> I would change mine to Phoenix Wright, but I'm cool with WillowWulf


 I shall then.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I shall then.


:3


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> _*"On May 14 2010, at 9:35 PM GMT SkyNET becomes self-aware after being implemented in the capacity of moderator on a furry forum.  At 9:40 PM the first salvo of nuclear missiles is launched, with primary targets being furry conventions being held in various US cities.  It's Judgement Day." *_
> 
> *Terminator theme plays*
> 
> EDIT: why the fuck do I have 9 votes while Xipoid has only 6? You people are a total lost cause.  Feh.



Because you're on here way too much.
Xipoid is not on here as much


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 14, 2010)

H and K, d00d.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

I'm pretty god damn surprised that I actually have the most votes... >_>


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm pretty god damn surprised that I actually have the most votes... >_>



why
everyone here wants to kiss you or something


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> why
> everyone here wants to kiss you or something


But why do they want to? >_>


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm pretty god damn surprised that I actually have the most votes... >_>



I am too.
I was like "Harley > Heckley, 4ev0r", but I guess I'm a minority.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I am too.
> I was like "Harley > Heckley, 4ev0r", but I guess I'm a minority.


Is that because he rapes roadkill and I don't? =[


----------



## Garreth (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is that because he rapes roadkill and I don't? =[



If you do, I will give you my vote.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Xipoid, hands down. By far the most mature and responsible of the bunch.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is that because he rapes roadkill and I don't? =[



I guess that must be it.
Also, because I think of him as a her.


:3


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I guess that must be it.
> Also, because I think of him as a her.
> 
> 
> :3



why


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> why



Because I thought he was a chick-type when I first joined.
Then someone set me straight and ruined it forever.


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Because I thought he was a chick-type when I first joined.
> Then someone set me straight and ruined it forever.



why

Also why does TDA have as many votes as Xipoid


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Ok, the people have spoken. I should be the next mod. :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> why



Stop it.



Jelly said:


> Also why does TDA have as many votes as Xipoid



Larry is a people-person.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

I only made one vote. And it definitely wasn't Heckler.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

This thing's obviously a popularity contest. |B(


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 14, 2010)

Once again, I would still be the best mod.

Or at least worthy of the position of "Pope of FAF" or something.


----------



## Xipoid (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Because you're on here way too much.
> Xipoid is not on here as much





Jelly said:


> why
> 
> Also why does TDA have as many votes as Xipoid




I would wager that the qualitative assessment used for the poll  was not ubiquitous and my lurker-esque post rate reduces how often I am seen. I lack the necessary information to tell you how much time on average I spend here on a daily basis or how much that would be compared to another member. Though if I were to speculate, I would believe Tycho would have more time than me and as well across more boards.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Because you're on here way too much.
> Xipoid is not on here as much



That's hardly a good reason.

Come on, people, Xipoid's a sage-on-a-mountaintop compared to pretty much anyone else here.  If we had people like Xipoid in charge of other things we'd be colonizing Mars and looking back at the bad old days, before we had a cure for cancer.


----------



## SnowFox (May 14, 2010)

Those poll results are a bit disturbing.

I'm rather saddened.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Those poll results are a bit disturbing.
> 
> I'm rather saddened.




Hey, you should have applied.


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Xipoid is the only one of those people that would do even a semi bearable job.(Not saying Xipoid would only be semi bearable. I think Xipoid would make a great mod. The rest would be some of the worst choices, however.)


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

really its so close in the end its more meaningless then it was before (the mods choose anyhow)


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Xipoid is the only one of those people that would do even a semi bearable job.(Not saying Xipoid would only be semi bearable. I think Xipoid would make a great mod. The rest would be some of the worst choices, however.)


I think I'd do a good job. It's not like I would dick around and not actually take it seriously.


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Tally said:


> DrunkenAce. He is mentaly stable


This is quite possibly the funniest thing I have ever read.


----------



## Slyck (May 14, 2010)

There's no "Not Slyck" option? Sheesh.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think I'd do a good job. It's not like I would dick around and not actually take it seriously.



:3c


----------



## Ben (May 14, 2010)

Oh what. I thought it was obvious I applied. God dangit Cynro. :V

But anyway, I only voted for Tycho. Xipoid doesn't sound that bad either, I just don't know the guy too well is all.


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2010)

Hooray! People dislike me most!

/wrists


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Ben said:


> Oh what. I thought it was obvious I applied. God dangit Cynro. :V
> 
> But anyway, I only voted for Tycho. Xipoid doesn't sound that bad either, I just don't know the guy too well is all.


Xipoid is definitely the best choice out of those.

Plus, I know of his secret plans. So I can tell you that I fully support any secret endeavors that Xipoid would go on. 

I think Tycho would let him emotions get to him and flip out on newfags and get in trouble.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 14, 2010)

Me.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Hooray! People dislike me most!
> 
> /wrists


No, you're just not as obnoxious as the more popular choices.


----------



## Xipoid (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That's hardly a good reason.
> 
> Come on, people, Xipoid's a sage-on-a-mountaintop compared to pretty much anyone else here.  If we had people like Xipoid in charge of other things we'd be colonizing Mars and looking back at the bad old days, before we had a cure for cancer.




That's uh... those are some pretty big shoes.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> That's uh... those are some pretty big shoes.



It's quasi-jocular hyperbole for the sake of placing emphasis on the fact that you're not a dumdum.


----------



## Ben (May 14, 2010)

Oh, I just realized Xipoid has more seniority than all of us.

Eh, too bad I can't change my vote.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

(Ben voted for Harley)


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

So am I the only one that thinks I would legitimately do a good job? >_>

I could actually clean up the den so it won't be a shithole. :V


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Harley would still be better than Poet.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is quite possibly the funniest thing I have ever read.


Sadly, I did a double take at it too 

sowwy Poet


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Harley would still be better than Poet.


Yeah, Poet's just a terrible, idiotic, pathetic excuse for a human being, huh?


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, Poet's just a terrible, idiotic, pathetic excuse for a human being, huh?


Actually, yes.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Actually, yes.


Either he did something to you, or you're just a plain jerk.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Actually, yes.


Do you think I am a terrible and pathetic excuse for a human being as well? :V


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That's hardly a good reason.
> 
> Come on, people, Xipoid's a sage-on-a-mountaintop compared to pretty much anyone else here.  If we had people like Xipoid in charge of other things we'd be colonizing Mars and looking back at the bad old days, before we had a cure for cancer.



Uh, Xipoid's pretty sweet.
But I think maybe s/he's overqualified to hold people's hands while they make doody on toilet

you on the other hand
well
you're on here a lot

really, no offense


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you think I am a terrible and pathetic excuse for a human being as well? :V


And what about me?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 14, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Hooray! People dislike me most!
> 
> /wrists


Did you change your name from something else, because I don't recognise you much.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> s/he


What _is_ Xipoid's gender anyway? I always assumed male due to the avatar, but...


Teto said:


> Did you change your name from something else, because I don't recognise you much.


He was always Voidrunners, but he changes his avatar often.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And what about me?


You're pretty awesome.


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you think I am a terrible and pathetic excuse for a human being as well? :V


No. I just don't think you'd take modding seriously. 


WillowWulf said:


> And what about me?


I don't see anything wrong with you, really, except for any emoticon only posts you make. You've been doing better in that respect, though. 


SirRob said:


> Either he did something to you, or you're just a plain jerk.


Do you not read his posts or something? He types in horrible grammar, can't spell, makes up stories in order to attention whore, and is a womanizer. He takes advantage of women with self esteem problems in order to get them to sleep with him. Also, he has 0 standards and creeps on all the little girls. I mean, it's not like he's pheonix and cyber fucked a few 14 year olds, but still.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Uh, Xipoid's pretty sweet.
> But I think maybe s/he's overqualified to hold people's hands while they make doody on toilet
> 
> you on the other hand
> ...



If things go right for me over the course of the next week or two I won't be able to be on here nearly as much.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No. I just don't think you'd take modding seriously.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with you, really, except for any emoticon only posts you make. You've been doing better in that respect, though.
> 
> Do you not read his posts or something? He types in horrible grammar, can't spell, makes up stories in order to attention whore, and is a womanizer. He takes advantage of women with self esteem problems in order to get them to sleep with him. Also, he has 0 standards and creeps on all the little girls. I mean, it's not like he's pheonix and cyber fucked a few 14 year olds, but still.


It's hard to take my word on it but I actually would. I take positions like that seriously


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He was always Voidrunners, but he changes his avatar often.


Maybe if I knew his old avatars I'd remember him. But oh well.

Also yes, Poet would be an absolute disaster.

Voted Tycho for a reason I've long since forgotten.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Do you not read his posts or something? He types in horrible grammar, can't spell, makes up stories in order to attention whore, and is a womanizer. He takes advantage of women with self esteem problems in order to get them to sleep with him. Also, he has 0 standards and creeps on all the little girls. I mean, it's not like he's pheonix and cyber fucked a few 14 year olds, but still.


Well he is The Drunken Ace. Of course his grammar's not gonna be good. And I'm pretty sure he doesn't try to take advantage of women, he's just a flirt. 

He's a good, nice person. And I think he'd take the position seriously. The only problem is that he's planning to join the military, so he would only be able to moderate for a short time.


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> And I'm pretty sure he doesn't try to take advantage of women


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


Do you have documented evidence of him taking advantage of a woman?


----------



## Ben (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He's a good, nice person. And I think he'd take the position seriously. The only problem is that he's planning to join the military, so he would only be able to moderate for a short time.



Believe me, there's been a lot of thread he's either made or participated in on R&R, and they often backfire on him. I imagine people are worried that he would go and infract anyone who makes fun of him-- at least, that's the vibe I get from him.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.



To be fair "taking advantage of" implies he gets within ten feet of them without them instinctively finding a well-lit area and getting their tasers out of their purses, which may not be the case.



Teto said:


> Voted Tycho for a reason I've long since forgotten.



You saw a "T" and an "o" at a glance and assumed it was your name.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well he is The Drunken Ace. Of course his grammar's not gonna be good. And I'm pretty sure he doesn't try to take advantage of women, he's just a flirt.
> 
> He's a good, nice person. And I think he'd take the position seriously. The only problem is that he's planning to join the military, so he would only be able to moderate for a short time.


Rob has a point

He's just a really big flirt, but he's also a nice person (and does have _some_ standards)

..this is true


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> If things go right for me over the course of the next week or two I won't be able to be on here nearly as much.



=)
Well, I'm hoping for the best, man. Sincerely.

Anyways, TDA is a nice guy, but seriously: he's very...um, dumb. He's also admitted that he's coercive, has reckless self-esteem, and has low standards for himself and others. He's got serious personal problems, and while I'm not going to say the rest of us don't, his overall demeanor is very bad news for a position that essentially can erase people and ideas from our little corner of time and space.
I really hate to bring this up.
I really don't like being this kind of confrontational, especially when someone can't defend themselves.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Ben said:


> Believe me, there's been a lot of thread he's either made or participated in on R&R, and they often backfire on him. I imagine people are worried that he would go and infract anyone who makes fun of him-- at least, that's the vibe I get from him.


I really don't get that vibe from him. Then again, I'm not hostile towards him either.


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Do you have documented evidence of him taking advantage of a woman?


Um. What? There are posts everywhere about him talking about just fucking girls or wanting to fuck girls. It's obvious that he at least wants to be a womanizer if he isn't actually. 

I don't have any certified court documents or anything, no.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I really don't get that vibe from him. Then again, I'm not hostile towards him either.


Neither do I


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Um. What? There are posts everywhere about him talking about just fucking girls or wanting to fuck girls. It's obvious that he at least wants to be a womanizer if he isn't actually.
> 
> I don't have any certified court documents or anything, no.


It's obvious he's a flirt, yes. But I don't consider flirting to be taking advantage of people.

Edit: I'm not saying he'd be the best mod ever. I just don't think it's necessary to call him out for applying.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Um. What? There are posts everywhere about him talking about just fucking girls or wanting to fuck girls. It's obvious that he at least wants to be a womanizer if he isn't actually.
> 
> I don't have any certified court documents or anything, no.


But there's no evidence of manipulation is there?


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

I don't know if I feel he would just outright start infracting people.
But I could see him misinterpreting a lot of things and feeling really confused as to how he's going to respond.
I also see him locking things with unprofessional statements of why.

overall, i just don't think he makes a good choice
he also has a history of "passing the blame" in posts that even he realizes are bad


----------



## Thatch (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> (and does have _some_ standards)



Like?


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But there's no evidence of manipulation is there?


Taking advantage of=\=manipulating, but why are we talking about this in a mods thread anyway? 


I feel that Poet isn't the brightest crayon in the box and that's why he'd make a horrible mod.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Like?


He wouldn't fuck any girl just outright y'know

Boundaries


----------



## Thatch (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He wouldn't fuck any girl just outright y'know
> 
> Boundaries



I'm able to actually believe it. Since he makes most of his stories up anyway :V

But it's sad when you have to mention it as having standarts. It should be a given.


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

uh, he's admitted that he has a "special attraction" to people with psychological problems. I'm sorry, but that's taking advantage of someone in a vulnerable and very fucked-up position because you have a weird fetish for people with problems.

SO
Moving on.
I still don't think he'd be a good mod.
But just out of curiosity what's wrong with Voidrunners?


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

From talking to him on skype, he didn't really seem to be an idiot. However, I don't really like the way he manwhores himself out.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You saw a "T" and an "o" at a glance and assumed it was your name.


Could have been that. Or maybe it's the fact I recalled you to be a smart person, and the fact that I didn't know anybody else, or I find it hard to take them seriously, aka Harley.

But also I don't know you well, so like maybe you're the biggest asshole ever and I just fucked up the site.


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> But just out of curiosity what's wrong with Voidrunners?


It just seems to me like he wouldn't take it seriously. 

I don't know. I think I remember him trolling some people the other day pretty good or something.


----------



## Hir (May 14, 2010)

None of the above.

|:


----------



## Gavrill (May 14, 2010)

Yay, Tycho is winning! I like him. :3


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> None of the above.
> 
> |:


You're wrong. Xipoid would. Tycho might.


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2010)

It's not like I can do anything about them at the moment, so trolling it is for the time being. And to be fair, it WAS that Rapwolf thread. It's generally accepted that he deserved it.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> uh, he's admitted that he has a "special attraction" to people with psychological problems. I'm sorry, but that's taking advantage of someone in a vulnerable and very fucked-up position because you have a weird fetish for people with problems.
> 
> SO
> Moving on.
> ...


A lot of guys have an attraction to that, wouldn't you say? Because they are vulnerable, you want to protect them.



Jashwa said:


> It just seems to me like he wouldn't take it seriously.
> 
> I don't know. I think I remember him trolling some people the other day pretty good or something.


^ Implying Tycho and Heckler & Koch don't troll.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 14, 2010)

Wait.

Why isn't JesusFish here.


----------



## Gavrill (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're wrong. Xipoid would. Tycho might.


As much as I like Xipoid, I get the vibe that they really don't want to be a mod.


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> A lot of guys have an attraction to that, wouldn't you say? Because they are vulnerable, you want to protect them.



He kinda made it clear it was just for sexual reasons.
And a lot of guys have an attraction to _that_, but not the actual people they're going after.
in fact, that's a really fucked up way to approach an emotional situation with another person
And that's still taking advantage of them.


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> It's not like I can do anything about them at the moment, so trolling it is for the time being. And to be fair, it WAS that Rapwolf thread. It's generally accepted that he deserved it.


I didn't see that thread. It was somewhere else. 


SirRob said:


> A lot of guys have an attraction to that, wouldn't you say? Because they are vulnerable, you want to protect them.
> 
> ^ Implying Tycho and Heckler&Koch don't troll.


He said he specifically likes them because crazy chicks are awesome in bed. 

^Not reading anything I said about having doubts that Tycho would be a good mod and not having any confidence that H&K would be.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> A lot of guys have an attraction to that, wouldn't you say? Because they are vulnerable, you want to protect them.


I'm vulnerable but you guys don't wanna protect me


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm vulnerable but you guys don't wanna protect me


This is the _internet._ If you were really around Poet irl, we'd protect you.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Voidrunners is an OK dude, no question.  Intelligent and well-spoken, albeit with a notable snarky streak.  (Not a bad thing IMO) How he would handle being a "playground supervisor" for a bunch of really obnoxious kids... I dunno.  I don't think he'd be a bad choice, really - give him the opportunity to try and possibly fail, at least.  Not like there's going to be some horrid disaster if he says "FUCK YOUR SHIT" and starts flipping out.


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Voidrunners is an OK dude, no question.  Intelligent and well-spoken, albeit with a notable snarky streak.  (Not a bad thing IMO) How he would handle being a "playground supervisor" for a bunch of really obnoxious kids... I dunno.  I don't think he'd be a bad choice, really - give him the opportunity to try and possibly fail, at least.  Not like there's going to be some horrid disaster if he says "FUCK YOUR SHIT" and starts flipping out.



Oh god, you have no idea.

I actually work with kids. And I still haven't stabbed any of the little shits.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is the _internet._ If you were really around Poet irl, we'd protect you.


Just saying hypothetically


----------



## Thatch (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm vulnerable but you guys don't wanna protect me





Jashwa said:


> This is the _internet._ If you were really around Poet irl, we'd protect you.



Considering she's jailbait, I think it would be pretty much a crime anyway :V


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I didn't see that thread. It was somewhere else.
> 
> He said he specifically likes them because crazy chicks are awesome in bed.
> 
> ^Not reading anything I said about having doubts that Tycho would be a good mod and not having any confidence that H&K would be.


I skimmed the thread and I don't think you said anything about Heckler & Koch until now. You also said Tycho was iffy, but not because he's a troll.

And that must've been a joke. You know, that joke that lots of people make about crazy chicks in bed.



Voidrunners said:


> little shits.


Oh, I can tell you're great with kids.


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I skimmed the thread and I don't think you said anything about Heckler & Koch until now. You also said Tycho was iffy, but not because he's a troll.
> 
> And that must've been a joke. You know, that joke that lots of people make about crazy chicks in bed.
> 
> Oh, I can tell you're great with kids.





Jashwa said:


> No. I just don't think you'd take modding  seriously.



I didn't say it about Tycho because I know Tycho for more than that. I don't really know much about Void. 

And no, you shouldn't apply your "must've been a joke"'s when you weren't there and don't know the context. It wasn't a one time thing. It was something that he tried to explain and elaborated upon. It also happened multiple times.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

This thread has both simultaneously raised and lowered my self esteem.

Weird.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And no, you shouldn't apply your "must've been a joke"'s when you weren't there and don't know the context. It wasn't a one time thing. It was something that he tried to explain and elaborated upon. It also happened multiple times.


Alright, well I can't really say anything about that then. I'm not going to argue about something I don't know anything about. But I do know that he's a generally good person, and shouldn't be hated.


Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread has both simultaneously raised and lowered my self esteem.
> 
> Weird.


You're a lot different from when you first joined. It's interesting.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Alright, well I can't really say anything about that then. I'm not going to argue about something I don't know anything about. But I do know that he's a generally good person, and shouldn't be hated.
> You're a lot different from when you first joined. It's interesting.



Haha, you kept a close eye on him!


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

This thread makes me feel dead.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Alright, well I can't really say anything about that then. I'm not going to argue about something I don't know anything about. But I do know that he's a generally good person, and shouldn't be hated.
> You're a lot different from when you first joined. It's interesting.


I noticed that too.

I guess I got more comfortable posting here or felt like I "fit in", so to speak.


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I noticed that too.
> 
> I guess I got more comfortable posting here or felt like I "fit in", so to speak.


Because you realized you were a furry.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Because you realized you were a furry.


Sort of, I realized I was a bigger one than previously thought. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you think I am a terrible and pathetic excuse for a human being as well? :V


What about me? :3


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Considering she's jailbait, I think it would be pretty much a crime anyway :V



Well, lemme put it this way: Willow's not my favorite forumgoer, really, but if I were in a position to do so I would kick the everloving shit out of someone who was hitting on her in hopes of scoring some underage tail.  I don't like pedos, predators and kiddie diddlers.  Most of us don't.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

I have to ask though, do you guys really think I'm an irresponsible retard or is it just you say I wouldn't take it seriously due to my usual sarcastic posting? >_>


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have to ask though, do you guys really think I'm an irresponsible retard or is it just you say I wouldn't take it seriously due to my usual sarcastic posting? >_>



I'm sure if you were elected, you'd clean up your act.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have to ask though, do you guys really think I'm an irresponsible retard or is it just you say I wouldn't take it seriously due to my usual sarcastic posting? >_>



IMO it's most likely the latter, you don't come across as an "irresponsible retard".  It's not really a fair judgement of your potential as a moderator, really.  A lot of the mods have a healthy amount of "snark" in their veins.




EDIT: god(s) forbid FAF ever become a democracy... [/notsarcasm]


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have to ask though, do you guys really think I'm an irresponsible retard or is it just you say I wouldn't take it seriously due to my usual sarcastic posting? >_>


I wouldn't say because of the "sarcasm" in the posting, but moreso just the non serious attitude towards anything. I don't think you're an irresponsible retard, however.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 14, 2010)

Choice is obvious.  Xipoid.


----------



## Ben (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have to ask though, do you guys really think I'm an irresponsible retard or is it just you say I wouldn't take it seriously due to my usual sarcastic posting? >_>



It's more or less the fact that you're usually one of the people who pulls threads off topic. Granted you're not terrible, since you have some humility and self-awareness, but I think it's hard to consider you seriously when you hang around the problem crowd a lot.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Ben said:


> It's more or less the fact that you're usually one of the people who pulls threads off topic. Granted you're not terrible, since you have some humility and self-awareness, but I think it's hard to consider you seriously when you hang around the problem crowd a lot.


I guess you have a point there. It's kinda a bad habit. = /

I do rerail threads or at least keep them semi-on topic if I can, though.


----------



## Xaerun (May 14, 2010)

I like that we don't have a poll "who IS the best mod" because it's unanimous that it's me.

...I'm gonna go ahead and get outta this topic now.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> I like that we don't have a poll "who IS the best mod" because it's unanimous that it's me.



Clearly.  the best from Australia maybe :V


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> I like that we don't have a poll "who IS the best mod" because it's unanimous that it's me.
> 
> ...I'm gonna go ahead and get outta this topic now.


Hey, I've always liked you.



Having a sandy vagina just means you can pretend you're at the beach anytime you want.


----------



## Tao (May 14, 2010)

i would totally be a good mod guys


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

What? We love all you mods equally. :] *coughIrreverentcough*


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Faris said:


> i would totally be a good mod guys


Heck yes, I'd vote for you. Well, you  have a sweet bike, and you're really good at hooking up with chicks, and  you're the only guy in school with a mustache.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What? We love all you mods equally. :] *coughIrreverentcough*



Haha, why yes we do. corto will always be the best mod ever


----------



## Viva (May 14, 2010)

Tycho.  Hands down.

He's not my favorite person on the list, but he fits the job description pretty well.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

I shouldn't even be on the damn list.  Cirno had yet another "Cirno moment" when he put the poll up and put me IN and left Ben OUT.


----------



## Viva (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I shouldn't even be on the damn list.  Cirno had yet another "Cirno moment" when he put the poll up and put me IN and left Ben OUT.



But everyone knows that Ben would suck as a mod.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> But everyone knows that Ben would suck as a mod.


That better be sarcasm!


----------



## Viva (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That better be sarcasm!



Ben is too harsh with people.  He would make a fine mod if he lightened up on the insults.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Ben is too harsh with people.  He would make a fine mod if he lightened up on the insults.


He's tame compared to a lot of the other people here! Even on the poll!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

Where's the "other"/"none of the above" option?


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Where's the "other"/"none of the above" option?



Like I said, "Cirno moment".



SirRob said:


> He's tame compared to a lot of the other people here! Even on the poll!



Seriously, compared to me he's Fred fuckin' Rogers.


----------



## Viva (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He's tame compared to a lot of the other people here! Even on the poll!



I'm referring to the people on the poll.  There are people on FAF far worse than Ben.  But, who on the poll is more harsh than he? Harley definitely isn't, Tycho isn't (he adds humor), HK isn't, Xipoid I don't think is, Ace DEFINITELY isn't, and I haven't seen much of voidrunners.


----------



## Kommodore (May 14, 2010)

Maybe I picked Xipoid. Maybe I picked Tycho. Guess you lot will never know. 

Also: I take a nap and come back to this monster. Holy shit.


----------



## Ben (May 14, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Ben is too harsh with people.  He would make a fine mod if he lightened up on the insults.



I'm not really any more snarky than Corto ever was. Believe me, I check myself and make sure that what I'm saying isn't stepping over the line.


----------



## Viva (May 14, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm not really any more snarky than Corto ever was. Believe me, I check myself and make sure that what I'm saying isn't stepping over the line.



From what I've seen, it's still pretty harsh :/


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Maybe I picked Xipoid. Maybe I picked Tycho. Guess you lot will never know.
> 
> Also: I take a nap and come back to this monster. Holy shit.


Shit, I want to change my answer to tycho.


----------



## Ben (May 15, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> From what I've seen, it's still pretty harsh :/



If you want to present some examples what you mean, I'd be happy to see them. Regardless, I almost always end up editing my posts at least once after I make them, for the sake of making sure they're not terrible or too off the cuff.


----------



## Jashwa (May 15, 2010)

Anyone who didn't vote Xipoid is an idiot. Just saying.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Aren't you all glad I d_idn't_ apply?


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I'm referring to the people on the poll.  There are people on FAF far worse than Ben.  But, who on the poll is more harsh than he? Harley definitely isn't, Tycho isn't (he adds humor), HK isn't, Xipoid I don't think is, Ace DEFINITELY isn't, and I haven't seen much of voidrunners.


When someone slips up, a lot of those people are relentless.


----------



## Ben (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Aren't you all glad I d_idn't_ apply?



I'm not really sure it would have mattered one way or the other. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm not really sure it would have mattered one way or the other. :V


Alright lemme rephrase that, aren't you glad I'm not a mod?


----------



## Kommodore (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Alright lemme rephrase that, aren't you glad I'm not a mod?


What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Ben (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Alright lemme rephrase that, aren't you glad I'm not a mod?



I'm not really sure why the question needed to be rephrased, but okay.

Regardless though, I should probably cut down in the snark. Even if I do stay around Corto's level, I could probably stand to exhibit it less often.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> What's the worst that could happen?


MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I'm kidding


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 15, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm not really sure why the question needed to be rephrased, but okay.
> 
> Regardless though, I should probably cut down in the snark. Even if I do stay around Corto's level, I could probably stand to exhibit it less often.



FAF needs more Betty White.  :3


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> FAF needs more Betty White.  :3


Everything needs more Betty White.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Everything needs more Betty White.



Couldn't hurt to have some Betty Crocker in the mix too.


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

Once I learn how to apply, next time they have auditions
Do you guys think I'd be a good mod?


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Once I learn how to apply, next time they have auditions
> Do you guys think I'd be a good mod?


No, you're too passive.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Hey guys, should I apply to be a mod next time? :3 :V


----------



## Ben (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Once I learn how to apply, next time they have auditions
> Do you guys think I'd be a good mod?



Not really. Like I've said, you're one of the most frequent people who pulls threads off topics, whether it be through flirting, sexual diatribe, or managing to make the thread about you. Also, a lot of your posts lack any substance, and don't really add anything to conversations.

That's probably more than you wanted, but eh, figure I might as well be honest.



			
				CannonFodder said:
			
		

> Hey guys, should I apply to be a mod next time? :3 :V



Whatever floats your boat, sugarlips.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey guys, should I apply to be a mod next time? :3


Sure, I think you'd-



CannonFodder said:


> :V


No.


----------



## Kommodore (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey guys, should I apply to be a mod next time? :3 :V


***** * ** *** ** **** *** ***** **** *** **** ***, ** ******'* ****. ** ** *** **.


----------



## Volkodav (May 15, 2010)

ME
ADDME


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 15, 2010)

Yeah I totally need an unpaid second job.

And tons of sycophantic asskissers too.

I have real respect for people who do it and don't turn into power abusing douchebags.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> ***** * ** *** ** **** *** ***** **** *** **** ***, ** ******'* ****. ** ** *** **.


So that is a go for it?


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> ***** * ** *** ** **** *** ***** **** *** **** ***, ** ******'* ****. ** ** *** **.


I'd like to buy a vowel.


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

Ben said:


> Not really. Like I've said, you're one of the most frequent people who pulls threads off topics, whether it be through flirting, sexual diatribe, or managing to make the thread about you. Also, a lot of your posts lack any substance, and don't really add anything to conversations.
> 
> That's probably more than you wanted, but eh, figure I might as well be honest.


Oh no it's fine, it's fine


----------



## Tycho (May 15, 2010)

Why am I in the lead? I'm not even applying.  God damn, you people are in need of a head examination, or at least a refresher course in reading comprehension.

I'm giving my votes to Ben.  He's qualified and he deserves it.  (Interpret that however you choose.)


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Hey tycho can I have your votes? I would be more awesome and shit then ben,


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Why am I in the lead? I'm not even applying.  God damn, you people are in need of a head examination, or at least a refresher course in reading comprehension.



You'll be a mod wheter you like it or not :V


----------



## Tycho (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hey tycho can I have your votes?



NO

GO BACK TO CHASING BLOODY POON.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> NO
> 
> GO BACK TO CHASING BLOODY POON.


*I AM A MILITARY MAN,
ALL I NEED ARE THE GRUNTS AND SOME CUNTS 
GRUNTS TO COVER MY BACK
AND CUNTS TO FUCKIN' PACK*​


----------



## Ben (May 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I'm giving my votes to Ben.  He's qualified and he deserves it.  (Interpret that however you choose.)



Considering how close all the votes are, I'm not really sure it means much of anything. I appreciate the confidence though. c:


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> NO
> 
> GO BACK TO CHASING BLOODY POON.


Can I have your votes then? :3


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> *I AM A MILITARY MAN,
> ALL I NEED ARE THE GRUNTS AND SOME CUNTS
> GRUNTS TO COVER MY BACK
> AND CUNTS TO FUCKIN' PACK*​



You're not even a military man yet.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

I vote Rigor_Sardonicus cos she's a douche. I think she got banned while I was temporarily banned. I'd be a fun mod. "Anime avatar huh?....BANNED!!"


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You're not even a military man yet.


I am at heart :'D


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am at heart :'D



Yeah, like every nerd on the planet while playing Call of Duty :V


----------



## Smelge (May 15, 2010)

Ben said:


> Considering how close all the votes are, I'm not really sure it means much of anything. I appreciate the confidence though. c:



I am less popular than a guy who rapes roadkill.

This is a terrific boost to my ego.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I am less popular than a guy who rapes roadkill.
> 
> This is a terrific boost to my ego.



And doesn't bathe.


Let that sink in :V


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I am less popular than a guy who rapes roadkill.
> 
> This is a terrific boost to my ego.


That's because despite your 2500+ posts, _no one knows who you are_.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's because despite your 2500+ posts, _no one knows who you are_.



Oh good, I thought I was the only one! Whew


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oh good, I thought I was the only one! Whew


I know who you are.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Yeah, like every nerd on the planet while playing Call of Duty :V


  No. Those are "Halotards at heart"

I really do not favor FPS games that much. They get dull fast.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> No. Those are "Halotards at heart"
> 
> I really do not favor FPS games that much. They get dull fast.



CoD nerds battle with Halotards, iirc.

They really are "soldiers at heart".

I play only SW Battlefront 1 anyway.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> CoD nerds battle with Halotards, iirc.
> 
> They really are "soldiers at heart".
> 
> I play only SW Battlefront 1 anyway.


 They still choose fake war over real. its all the same to me.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 15, 2010)

Just saying, this selection is horrible.
(go tycho ilu)


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> They still choose fake war over real. its all the same to me.



You haven't been in a real war.

Real soldiers fight wars because it's their duty to their people, not because it's fun.


----------



## SnowFox (May 15, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I am less popular than a guy who rapes roadkill.
> 
> This is a terrific boost to my ego.



I voted for you. Along with 2 other people.

Not saying who, but they don't rape roadkill, derail every thread they post in, or hit on every girl they see.

See if you can work it out :V


I would have voted for Ben too if he was in the poll.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 15, 2010)

Why is Xipoid not winning?  What the hell is wrong with you people?


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Why is Xipoid not winning?  What the hell is wrong with you people?


We're furries.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Why is Xipoid not winning?  What the hell is wrong with you people?



Damn newfags don't appreciate him :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know who you are.



You've only talked to me on the Internet. You have nooooo idea what I'm like in real life.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 15, 2010)

Lol seriously? Both the trolls are in the lead.


----------



## Ben (May 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol seriously? Both the trolls are in the lead.



Not like it matters. I doubt any of them got the job, really, except maybe Xipoid.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 15, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Just saying, this selection is horrible.
> (go tycho ilu)



I CAN'T ADD MYSELF, RIGHT NOW.

Not that it will help, I won't get any voters anyway. Double negative is the new positive.

Though, with me, the selection turns Political!!! And MARVELOUS!!!
Because I am the only person in the forum of the furry fandom that completly avoids contact with furry fandom.


----------



## Jashwa (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I vote Rigor_Sardonicus cos she's a douche. I think she got banned while I was temporarily banned. I'd be a fun mod. "Anime avatar huh?....BANNED!!"


Rigor was a man.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Rigor was a man.


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3849546/


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I am less popular than a guy who rapes roadkill.
> 
> This is a terrific boost to my ego.



Your avatars scare me. :c


----------



## Jashwa (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3849546/


Oh shit, I didn't know Robbie was still even alive.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Oh shit, I didn't know Robbie was still even alive.


 Artificial Ginger was an alt of hers his :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3849546/



Never knew Rigor was a man

Though


It was obvious


Only 10% of the people that claim to be female actually are.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Can I be a mod so I can ban people for being deeply and passionately in love with terrorists?


----------



## Gavrill (May 15, 2010)

I don't know if Rigor posts on any other forums. He gets banned from forums daily. It must be a record.



TashkentFox said:


> Can I be a mod so I can ban people for being  deeply and passionately in love with terrorists?


Shut the fuck up. No one cares that you're losing at your thread.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Can I be a mod so I can ban people for being deeply and passionately in love with terrorists?



Will you stop your pathetic whining?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Will you stop your pathetic whining?



When Gerry Adams gets a bullet between the eyes.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> When Gerry Adams gets a bullet between the eyes.



Give me an m14

Will be direct


----------



## Jashwa (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Artificial Ginger was an alt of hers his :V


Isn't that old news, though?


----------



## Kommodore (May 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Isn't that old news, though?


I didn't know that...


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Artificial Ginger was an alt of hers his :V


Oh, that explains a lot for me.


----------



## Alstor (May 15, 2010)

You know what's funny? H&K is the person that usually derails threads into yiff talk, which people hate. Yet, he's in second place in the poll.

:V


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You know what's funny? H&K is the person that usually derails threads into yiff talk, which people hate. Yet, he's in second place in the poll.
> 
> :V


This is true


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is true



Luckily, the public opinion does not reflect in any way the decisions of the staff :3c

(Whoa fuck, for once I'm glad that's the case.)


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I am less popular than a guy who rapes roadkill.
> 
> This is a terrific boost to my ego.



You got to realize that when newfurs first join, the majority go to the Den and pick up habits there.




And see the people with no life posting constantly.
<--Totally doesn't apply.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Luckily, the public opinion does not reflect in any way the decisions of the staff :3c
> 
> (Whoa fuck, for once I'm glad that's the case.)



I think it adds some flavour to the forum experience :V


----------



## Glitch (May 15, 2010)

Glitch.
Because she's fucking sexy.


----------



## Smelge (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Your avatars scare me. :c



Just the avatars?

Dammit, I'm not trying hard enough.


----------



## Irreverent (May 15, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You know what's funny? H&K is the person that usually derails threads into yiff talk, which people hate. Yet, he's in second place in the poll.
> 
> :V



So in forums where derailing is secondary, like R&R and FG, he might actually do well.  Just sayin.    We all have different skills to offer.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Luckily, the public opinion does not reflect in any way the decisions of the staff :3c
> 
> (Whoa fuck, for once I'm glad that's the case.)


If you're saying the mods hate me, I'm friends with a few and pretty sure I'm at least on good terms with most of the others. :V


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> So in forums where derailing is secondary, like R&R and FG, he might actually do well.  Just sayin.    We all have different skills to offer.


Does this mean you guys chose him to be a mod?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2010)

H&K and Voidrunners are both funny. They are alright in my book.


----------



## Corto (May 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Does this mean you guys chose him to be a mod?


Is that what he said? No it isn't.

Did only attention whores applies this round or what? I don't remember such threads on any of the previous mod elections, just one congratulating the new mods. Calm down, people.

Also haha I already know who the new mods will be neener-neener.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Corto said:


> Is that what he said? No it isn't.
> 
> Did only attention whores applies this round or what? I don't remember such threads on any of the previous mod elections, just one congratulating the new mods. Calm down, people.
> 
> Also haha I already know who the new mods will be neener-neener.


Please tell me it *isn't* Ben.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 15, 2010)

Every single choice would be a terrible, terrible mod. But I guess the lesser of all evils would be Harley in my case.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

Corto said:


> Is that what he said? No it isn't.


(That's a yes)


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 15, 2010)

I know all of them, except the last one.
I think I would be a cool mod 
Haha, hah, hah, hoooo.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you're saying the mods hate me, I'm friends with a few and pretty sure I'm at least on good terms with most of the others. :V



Asslicking and general dickishery is the best way to rise up the ranks :B

And okay, name some :V


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Asslicking and general dickishery is the best way to rise up the ranks :B
> 
> And okay, name some :V


Well I am talking to Ratte on skype right now, unless it's some sort of evil android clone of her.


----------



## Corto (May 15, 2010)

I don't know if "asskissing" is such a sureway to get a mod position, I didn't even know who the mods/admins were before joining the team.


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

I would say Drunken or Void

I don't trust the fox.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 15, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Every single choice would be a terrible, terrible mod. But I guess the lesser of all evils would be Harley in my case.


H&K and Harley would be a good mod.

Still figuring out why I wasn't listed. D: Maybe we reached the fox quota?


----------



## Tycho (May 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> H&K and Harley would be a good mod.
> 
> Still figuring out why I wasn't listed. D: Maybe we reached the fox quota?



No, Cirno got distracted by something shiny after putting in option #6.  The rest is history.


----------



## Jashwa (May 15, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Every single choice would be a terrible, terrible mod. But I guess the lesser of all evils would be Harley in my case.


Hahahahahaha.



Bitches don't know about Xipoid.


----------



## Tycho (May 15, 2010)

Also, the fact that Xipoid and Voidrunners are below TDA in the standings says bad things about the level of intellect present here.  Not that that's SURPRISING or NEW or anything.


----------



## Ben (May 15, 2010)

> TDA being in 2nd place



Jesus, this forum is more worse off than I thought.

EDIT: Oh okay, he's 3rd now. But still, yikes.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> No, Cirno got distracted by something shiny after putting in option #6.  The rest is history.



No, I wasn't listing him because he didn't have a chance. Nobody would vote for him and he'd get trauma.

OR

No, I forgot to add him. I was relying on the list in the other thread, maybe I didn't see you.


----------



## KAiZA (May 15, 2010)

If Tycho became a mod I'd probably leave.
I'd probably want Jelly the most, he's one of the very few members both intelligent and not completely full of themselves.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 15, 2010)

KAiZA said:


> If Tycho became a mod I'd probably leave.
> I'd probably want Jelly the most, he's one of the very few members both intelligent and not completely full of themselves.



Why would you leave because of Tycho? It is nice and all, but it won't seriously harm anybody. His experience... that's... no.

Jelly will be chosen by me as well, but I fear that he is not the list.

Would I?


----------



## Irreverent (May 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Does this mean you guys chose him to be a mod?



Irreverent is irreverent.  He trolls stirs the pot.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Irreverent is irreverent.  He trolls stirs the pot.


It's so nice to hear you help out in the kitchen!


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch Wins!


----------



## Zolen (May 16, 2010)

can I vote Super Jesus?


----------



## Alstor (May 16, 2010)

HEY ASSHOLES VOTING!

Just because someone is popular on the forum doesn't mean they're mod material.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

Zolen said:


> can I vote Super Jesus?



He can walk on water

I can swim on land


vote for me


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> He can walk on water
> 
> I can swim on land
> 
> ...


Holy crap!  It's Chuck Norris!


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 16, 2010)

I'm actually surprised any of these've gotten that much votes


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

um the one who has the ability to unlock the main page so I can finally register?

other then that Ace has given me the best welcome and the most support out of the candidates.  So from the words of a noob I want to give him my support on this one.


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2010)

shadowchaser said:


> um the one who has the ability to unlock the main page so I can finally register?
> 
> other then that Ace has given me the best welcome and the most support out of the candidates.  So from the words of a noob I want to give him my support on this one.


And we learn how Poet got so many votes.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> No, I forgot to add him. I was relying on the list in the other thread, maybe I didn't see you.


::eardroops::


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And we learn how Poet got so many votes.




lmao


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And we learn how Poet got so many votes.


 By actually making people feel welcome and shit? Yeah sure, Why not?


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> By actually making people feel welcome and shit? Yeah sure, Why not?




hey it worked to get my vote


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

shadowchaser said:


> hey it worked to get my vote


 Exactly.


----------



## Zolen (May 16, 2010)

I am still voting Super Jesus, until one of you get a flying motorcycle


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 16, 2010)

I'd say Tycho but I don't think he likes me very much, Definitely not H & K cause then I couldn't hit on him & bother him all the time.

So I says Xipoid.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

General H&K of course.


----------



## ArielMT (May 16, 2010)

Zolen said:


> I am still voting Super Jesus, until one of you get a flying motorcycle



A Flying Merkel? :3c


----------



## Tycho (May 16, 2010)

KAiZA said:


> If Tycho became a mod I'd probably leave.





CynicalCirno said:


> Why would you leave because of Tycho? It is nice and all, but it won't seriously harm anybody. His experience... that's... no.



Meh, I got in a shit-flinging match with KAiZA in a R&R topic or somesuch.  I apologize, KAiZA, I know I was being a passive aggressive dick.

Experience... huh? That makes no sense, the other people you listed are not experienced as mods either, Cirno.  Also, when you say "it is nice and all" what in the 7 lower levels of hell are you talking about?



Foxy_Boy said:


> I'd say Tycho but I don't think he likes me very much, Definitely not H & K cause then I couldn't hit on him & bother him all the time.
> 
> So I says Xipoid.



You're definitely not my favorite person in the world, no.  I don't think highly of whiny mansluts.  That being said, at least you have good taste in candidates, seeing as how you chose Xipoid.


----------



## Thatch (May 16, 2010)

KAiZA said:


> If Tycho became a mod I'd probably leave.



And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## KAiZA (May 16, 2010)

szopaw said:


> And nothing of value was lost.


Don't get your panties in a bunch, it's not like I was under any impression I was a "valued" member.
Tycho is mature enough to apologize, and I apologize too for holding a grudge against him.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations Ben, CerbrusNL and trpdwarf!

(Can I have ban immunity plz?)


----------



## foxmusk (May 16, 2010)

i had nineteen votes!? i love you guys <3 sooo much

edit: congrats on the new ones. i kinda hate you because i'm a sore loser, but congrats!


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And we learn how Poet got so many votes.


I didn't vote for Poet

Then again, I didn't vote at all


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I didn't vote for Poet
> 
> Then again, I didn't vote at all


You're a woman. You can't vote. Or drive.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're a woman. You can't vote. Or drive.


But but they gave me a permit with my name on it saying I could drive D:


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But but they gave me a permit with my name on it saying I could drive D:


They do that to make you feel like you're a person. But you arn't.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

I pick me.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're a woman. You can't vote. Or drive.



Until I think about 1993 women couldn't drive in Memphis, Tennessee without a man walking in front of the car with a red flag.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, guys ^_^ But don't forget Summercat, though 

SirRob: Nah, I won't ban ya *Yet...* ^_^


----------



## Jelly (May 16, 2010)

Tycho doesn't like a lot of people from what i gather
He's pretty bitter, but that's okay.
he's indicative of all of us really
its just more direct than most care for
that's why some of us can't stand him
i've gone through the phases of thinking he was a total pain-in-the-ass
and he held a grudge against me

but you live and learn
on Furfaffinity forums

And summercat's back from the depths of the non-existent
so that's cool, i guess, yeah


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But but they gave me a permit with my name on it saying I could drive D:


No, they gave you a permit saying you were _allowed_ to drive. It doesn't say that you're physically able.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Thanks, guys ^_^ But don't forget Summercat, though
> 
> SirRob: Nah, I won't ban ya *Yet...* ^_^


But Summercat was always a mod, wasn't he?


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No, they gave you a permit saying you were _allowed_ to drive. It doesn't say that you're physically able.


But my vision is good D: (I just have to adjust my seat so I can see out the window)


----------



## Jelly (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But Summercat was always a mod, wasn't he?



i think he was an irc mod


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But my vision is good D: (I just have to adjust my seat so I can see out the window)


But you're a woman. That means that you'll crash sooner or later.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

from reading fur affinity forums i have learned that furries are genereally unfunny & unfun


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i think he was an irc mod


Ah... Okay. 

Well then congrats on your promotion(?), summercat.


----------



## Thatch (May 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But you're a woman. That means that you'll crash sooner or later.



True recent story (wrote it in another thread already, but what the hell) - A woman's car broke down, she called her friend for help. The friend came, took the car on tow with hers (with a tow-cord, important!) and they both sat in the lead car. The result is six totalled car.


Another woman actually did sit in her own car, but on the rear seat :V


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2010)

szopaw said:


> True recent story (wrote it in another thread already, but what the hell) - A woman's car broke down, she called her friend for help. The friend came, took the car on tow with hers (with a tow-cord, important!) and they both sat in the lead car. The result is six totalled car.
> 
> 
> Another woman actually did sit in her own car, but on the rear seat :V


Hmm, I wonder what's going to happen when we try to stop and no one is breaking in the back ca-oh shit!

Or what if we try to tur-OH GOD


----------



## Thatch (May 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hmm, I wonder what's going to happen when we try to stop and no one is breaking in the back ca-oh shit!
> 
> Or what if we try to tur-OH GOD



The ultimate horror story, from driver's ed - a girl went straight into the back of another car standing on a red light. The explanation? "She forgot she had to hit the breaks" :V


----------



## Smelge (May 16, 2010)

I like how none of the people in the poll got it.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I like how none of the people in the poll got it.


Yes, what a relief!


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 16, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> from reading fur affinity forums i have learned that furries are genereally unfunny & unfun



Oops...okay I will definitely have to remember that there is a new button there.

That said that's not entirely true. We have lots of fun here.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oops...okay I will definitely have to remember that there is a new button there.


5 minutes later- Trpdwarf accidentally bans everyone on the forums.


----------



## Smelge (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> 5 minutes later- Trpdwarf accidentally bans everyone on the forums.



And nothing of value is lost.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> And nothing of value is lost.


Voidrunners... *Puts my _paw_ on your shoulders* *I value you.*


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 16, 2010)

I voted Heckler & Koch

He claims to be a fox that isn't a slut.


----------



## SnowFox (May 16, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I voted Heckler & Koch
> 
> He claims to be a fox that isn't a slut.



Well he's lying like a true politician.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> 5 minutes later- Trpdwarf accidentally bans everyone on the forums.



There is no ban button on the screen. So thankfully we don't have to  worry about that. I can't stand the edit button being right next to the  quote button. Seems to me it makes sense to have mod buttons on the  other side.


----------



## Thatch (May 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I can't stand the edit button being right next to the  quote button.



Actually, I'm amazed no mod makes use of it here. Mods on ther forums I knew were quite cheerful to leave their comments in posts that turned their watchful gaze.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> There is no ban button on the screen. So thankfully we don't have to  worry about that. I can't stand the edit button being right next to the  quote button. Seems to me it makes sense to have mod buttons on the  other side.


Edit's not a mod button though.

There's no ban button? They should make one... and it should be a hammer...


----------



## Smelge (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Edit's not a mod button though.



It is when it's other peoples posts.

That shit always bugged me on an old forum I used to mod. Kept pressing the damn edit button and adding to it thinking it was a quote, then wondering where my fucking post had gone.


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Actually, I'm amazed no mod makes use of it here. Mods on ther forums I knew were quite cheerful to leave their comments in posts that turned their watchful gaze.



That's actually a good idea. I'll keep that in mind.

EDIT: Actually, scratch that. Arshes pointed out that deleting a post and citing a reason is better, since no one can claim we tampered with the rest of the post.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Edit's not a mod button though.
> 
> There's no ban button? They should make one... and it should be a hammer...



No...now there is an edit button right next to the quote but it edits  the person's post if you are a mod. So far I've accidentally hit it multiple times without realizing and had to go back, delete, and then hit  the right button to respond.

I did again when responding. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

Well you'll get used to it, I'm sure.

I sometimes do make that mistake when I'm editing my own posts, though...


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

fuckin' vbulletin, how does it work?!


----------



## Thatch (May 16, 2010)

Ben said:


> EDIT: Actually, scratch that. Arshes pointed out that deleting a post and citing a reason is better, since no one can claim we tampered with the rest of the post.



True, I guess, if only it really mattered :V


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I like how none of the people in the poll got it.


Well I'm going to apply again for the next one. I heard we should expect it late summer/early fall.

Don't get too relieved... :V


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I'm going to apply again for the next one. I heard we should expect it late summer/early fall.
> 
> Don't get too relieved... :V


Oooh I wanna get in on this one..so how do you apply now?


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

Moot thread is moot.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oooh I wanna get in on this one..so how do you apply now?


It's part of the test to figure it out. You have to go through some Indiana Jones-like temple.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I'm going to apply again for the next one. I heard we should expect it late summer/early fall.
> 
> Don't get too relieved... :V


Why would it be so soon..?


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why would it be so soon..?


I have no idea. I think it was Irre that said it, ask him. :V


----------



## Zolen (May 16, 2010)

hm, last time I modded a site I got overwhelmed with mail about how someone was annoying someone or someone was trolling someone. So much work on that forum, and there were not many members either.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's part of the test to figure it out. You have to go through some Indiana Jones-like temple.


awww D:


----------



## bozzles (May 16, 2010)

me


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

bozzles said:


> me



Oh hey Will


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

From what I see Ben is doing a good job so far, not worried about trpwarf at all, who was the third guy again?


Heckler & Koch said:


> It's part of the test to figure it out. You have to go through some Indiana Jones-like temple.


*sits next to templer knight drinking from holy grail*
What?... I used the stairs.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> From what I see Ben is doing a good job so far, not worried about trpwarf at all, who was the third guy again?
> 
> *sits next to templer knight drinking from holy grail*
> What?... I used the stairs.


You chose.... poorly.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> From what I see Ben is doing a good job so far, not worried about trpwarf at all, who was the third guy again?


CerbrusNL

He's pretty cool, I have no problems with him


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> From what I see Ben is doing a good job so far, not worried about trpwarf at all, who was the third guy again?



The other two are CerbrusNL and Summercat. Should be listed in the Forum Leaders section at the bottom of the forum.

Also, I thought you would ragequit at my appointment, so this change of heart is certainly nice. Thanks duder. :V


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Ben said:


> The other two are CerbrusNL and Summercat. Should be listed in the Forum Leaders section at the bottom of the forum.


He mods RR and Off Topic right?


----------



## bozzles (May 16, 2010)

Ben said:


> Oh hey Will



heyben


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

Moot thread is still moot. Seriously guys, why are we still talking about this?


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

bozzles said:


> heyben



straight crunkin'



WillowWulf said:


> He mods RR and Off Topic right?



Yes, and Summercat has The Den and Site Discussion.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You chose.... poorly.


What?  It's called walking.


Ben said:


> Also, I thought you would ragequit at my appointment, so this change of heart is certainly nice. Thanks duder. :V


Not really, was worried you would get infraction happy or something.
Ooh you dodge a bullet by not modding the Den.


----------



## Corto (May 16, 2010)

Some mod should change the topic name to "congratulate the new mods" or close this one or something.



Voidrunners said:


> Kept pressing the damn edit button and adding  to it thinking it was a quote, then wondering where my fucking post had  gone.


Dude, happened to me like a thousand fucking times. Seems no one noticed though. 


Ben said:


> EDIT: Actually, scratch that. Arshes pointed out that  deleting a post and citing a reason is better, since no one can claim  we tampered with the rest of the post.


Haha, you're so young and idealist. 


DarkNoctus said:


> fuckin' vbulletin, how does it work?!


And I don't wanna talk to a mod, y'all motherfuckers lying, and  getting me pissed

Anyway congrats to the new meat.


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

Corto said:


> Dude, happened to me like a thousand fucking times. Seems no one noticed though.


Of all the time I've run my vBulletin forum, that has never ever happened to me. :?


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

Corto said:


> Some mod should change the topic name to "congratulate the new mods" or close this one or something.



THIS. I didn't use the button because there was more to the post.


----------



## Corto (May 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Of all the time I've run my vBulletin forum, that has never ever happened to me. :?


Are you calling me stupid?


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

Corto said:


> Are you calling me stupid?


Well since I'm the minority here, no. I'm just trying to work out why that has never happened to me.

What's wrong with my brain? D:


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

First abuse of power, yay!

Who did it???


----------



## Corto (May 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well since I'm the minority here, no. I'm just trying to work out why that has never happened to me.
> 
> What's wrong with my brain? D:


I'm not stupid!


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

Corto said:


> I'm not stupid!


WHAT'S WRONG WITH MY BRAIN? D:


----------



## Irreverent (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> First abuse of power, yay!
> 
> Who did it???





Just having a little fun before I closed the thread.  New mods have been asigned, and I wish them all well.  And so should you all.


----------

